# Ils peuvent courir vite



## Minelli

Salve a tutti,

ho cercato sul dizionario l'espresisone "courir vite" come locuzione ma non ho trovato un significato figuarativo. L'espressione compare nel seguente contesto:

[...]arriva au courrier la lettre lui ordonnant
de se présenter au conseil de révision de Vienne, 
(questa è la reazione del protagonista che non ha alcuna intenzione di andarci)
-Alors là, ils peuvent courir vite-

La mia traduzione del senso dell'espressione è "Se lo possono scordare"
Ma in realtà vorrei sapere se c'è un significato figurato in francese, per sapere se la mia intuizione è esatta.

Grazie a tutti


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Minelli,
che io sappia è "courir" che ha anche un senso figurato, probabilmente nel tuo contesto hanno aggiunto il "vite" per rafforzare il concetto.
In sostanza credo voglia dire che qualcuno può continuare a provarci/darsi da fare/insistere ma molto probabilmente non otterrà quello che vuole/non raggiungerà il suo scopo. 
Nella tua frase qualcosa tipo:
Come no/questa poi, (per me) possono sempre continuare a provarci...(tanto io non ci andrò).
Penso che "se lo possono scordare" in fondo esprima lo stesso concetto in modo più sintetico, magari "se lo possono proprio/davvero scordare"
Ma aspettiamo altri pareri...

EDIT: tutto sommato penso che può anche rendere l'idea di un "che vadano al diavolo...o _altrove_ , però detto in maniera per nulla volgare!


----------



## Minelli

Ciao Nunou,

ho controllato sul Grand Robert  e courir nell'uso familiare vuol dire proprio  " attendre (se dit d'un souhait qui ne se réalisera pas, ou pour refuser quelque chose)"
Quindi non ci sono andata tanto lontana con la traduzione.
Grazie come al solito per l'aiuto!


----------



## janpol

*J*'ai toujours plutôt entendu "ils peuvent toujours courir !"
*E*xemple : tu voudrais qu'il te rembourse l'argent que tu lui as prêté... Tu peux toujours courir !"
*C*'est-à-dire : tu peux toujours attendre / espérer : il ne te remboursera jamais


----------



## Nunou

Sì Janpol,
in effetti anch'io sono abituata a sentirlo e a dirlo come dici tu però non riesco a spiegarmi diversamente quella frase.
Potrebbe anche essere un altro modo di dire che però io non conosco.  
Aspettiamo Matou, forse lui ne sa e/o ci capisce qualcosa di più...


----------



## matoupaschat

D'accordo con Janpol e con te, Nunou
Non la ho mai sentita dire in un altro modo "ils peuvent toujours courir". Certo che ci sono delle espressioni più triviali, ma lasciamo perdere, non corrispondono al quesito. Diciamo che questa qui è una variante, inventata credo, dallo stesso significato, e basta.
Sono rotto => Buona notte e a domani.


----------



## Nunou

Forse ho scoperto "l'arcano"...
sul Larousse ho trovato l'espressione e _toujours_ è fra parentesi, probabilmente è facoltativo anche se la forma completa "_pouvoir toujours courir_" sembra essere più _corrente_...
http://www.larousse.com/it/dizionari/francese/courir/19915/locution#154195

Buon fine settimana a tutti! 

P.S.: Matou...riposati, mi raccomando!


----------

